# zenei szerkesztő és zenei lektor



## Vacskamati

Szervusztok,

tudja valaki, hogy van-e különbség (és ha van, mi) a tévénél a zenei szerkesztő és a zenei lektor között? 

Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Vacskamati, üdvözlünk a fórumon!

Első megközelítésre azt mondanám, hogy a zenei szekesztő a műsor létrehozásában vett részt, belső szakemberként, míg a lektor inkább egy külső szakember (nem a tévében dolgozik), akiknek kikérték a véléményét egy (vagy több) konkrét dologgal kapcsolatban.


----------



## Vacskamati

Kedves Zsanna,
köszönöm a gyors választ. A válaszod megerősítette azt a véleményem, hogy talán csak stilisztikai okból használtak eltérő elnevezéseket (hogy ne legyen szóismétlés) 
De azért még kutatok egy kicsit és az is lehet, hogy befut valaki, aki megcáfolja ezt a fórumon


----------

